# PR sms



## attuu (Mar 14, 2014)

hi all,

I've been waiting for my PR about 8 month already. I called HA on Tus, they checked and confirmed that it was with Pretoria head office for processing, and i should follow up in 3 weeks time. 

Then, on the same day in the afternoon, i received a sms from HA saying my application has been finalised and will be ready for collection in 5 working days. Is this possible, or system error? 

And, I decided to go on their website to track my application, it showed code 104. I never saw code 102 and 103 before.

So now I'm a bit confused.

please can anyone advise?


----------



## Skilled (May 10, 2011)

Calm down and relax

I also didn't see status 103. There are couple of reasons why you may not have seen those statuses. The transition can happen in a matter of hours.

It depends with the person who handled your application and if the system was up for update. 

It is not reliable as well.. meaning sometimes they don't update what they should be doing.

mine is at 105 now.. changed a few hours ago.. meaning its at the office of application now.


----------



## Skilled (May 10, 2011)

read above


----------



## attuu (Mar 14, 2014)

Skilled,
what's your next step? are you going to apply for an ID straight after collection of PR?
do you have any info regarding ID application, ie, forms, requirements, doc's, etc. can we apply for the new ID card?
thanks


----------



## Skilled (May 10, 2011)

Provided that my PR application is approved, I will apply for ID the same day.

Which office did you use and what category of PR did u apply for?


----------



## attuu (Mar 14, 2014)

I'm hoping I can also apply on the same day.
I use JHB regional office, and my PR based on a 5 years work permit. but does it matter?

Hopping if you can provide info for ID application


----------



## Skilled (May 10, 2011)

For ID application you need a birth certificate and a PR certificate. They may want to send a copy of your PR certificate to Head office for verification. For ID you don't pay anything.

Most of the forms required will provided at the office and they will take you some finger prints.

They will want your passport too. Basically that.


----------



## Bwixie (Mar 11, 2014)

attuu said:


> I'm hoping I can also apply on the same day.
> I use JHB regional office, and my PR based on a 5 years work permit. but does it matter?
> 
> Hopping if you can provide info for ID application


I heamrd they are prioritising some PR categories eg exceptional skills. I got my PR in 5 months under exceptional skills


----------



## attuu (Mar 14, 2014)

Bwixie said:


> I heamrd they are prioritising some PR categories eg exceptional skills. I got my PR in 5 months under exceptional skills


Yes, but not quite. some guys got it within 5 months; some got it within a year, they are all under exceptional skill


----------



## Skilled (May 10, 2011)

I got my PR certificate today.. Will go for ID application asap.


----------



## attuu (Mar 14, 2014)

I got my PR today, and went straight to ID application, filled -in forms and got fingerprint done. THey accepted my application and told me to check after 3 months. It was too quick to believe that I was dealing with HA


----------



## Skilled (May 10, 2011)

Congrats on getting your PR. That is the most important thing.

Did you get your reference number for ID?

I applied mine today as well but did not get a reference number. They told me I will get it through SMS once the PR certificate is verified in Pretoria.


----------



## Jujube (Sep 12, 2011)

Skilled & attuu, congrats on the PR! Can I ask when you applied & which category?

Tx


----------



## attuu (Mar 14, 2014)

Skilled said:


> Congrats on getting your PR. That is the most important thing.
> 
> Did you get your reference number for ID?
> 
> I applied mine today as well but did not get a reference number. They told me I will get it through SMS once the PR certificate is verified in Pretoria.


By asking for a reference number, they just wrote a random number on my receipt, I'm a bit concern. Anyway, let me wait and see.....


----------



## attuu (Mar 14, 2014)

Jujube said:


> Skilled & attuu, congrats on the PR! Can I ask when you applied & which category?
> 
> Tx


Applied mine 8 months under work permit


----------

